# What Camera Body Next ?  Looking for Feedback



## Jim Morelly (Oct 12, 2011)

Looking for feedback . I currently have a T1i that have had for a few years now and am looking to move up with another camera bodiy. My primary interest is wildlife photgraphy. I have read countless feedback on this fourm. I have gone to the canon usa web and comapred the 50d ,60d, 7d and T3i. I have a maximum budget spend of 1600. I would appreative quantative feedback. What camera body would you suggest and why. Look forward to your feedback.

Thanks Jim


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 12, 2011)

Canon 400mm 5.6?

As far as Canon camera bodies, I guess if I was in the Canon camp, I would go for the 7d or 5d.  I would avoid the 60d and the T3i for the same reason I avoid those level cameras in the Nikon world.


----------

